# OK it's a Murray!!??



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

No bites on the general forum so maybe someone here can reply. I just got a Spirit 1033 for free. The serial # is SC9154869 579453 9271. Engine is an HM100-159117P SEP9248. I've found nothing close on the serial but as both have a 4 digit suffix 92** I'm assuming 1992 production date. Perusing the myriad of parts drawings it appears quite generic in design. It isn't as exotic as the Bobcat I fixed up but I'm still curious about Spirit/Murray/Noma etc. If you haven't read my earlier post you may get a chuckle out of what was found on disassembly.GJ:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some pic's might help someone identify it


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Oldheimers don't text!!*

Sorry-I drive wife nuts because even if I carried my phone I either don't turn it on or the batt is dead. Pix should come 1st but the best I seem to do is take my meds at breakfast. Here are some pix of the beasty.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't have much luck.
Closest I came was this.
Snowthrowers ( 3865 models )
Model 3310-0100


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Needs some paint...


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I may paint it orange like the Bobcat as I still have some of that. I'm not worrying about finding parts as they all seem to be common bits. I'd just like to know the origin. The body seems good except for the floor plate-rusty from the nesting critters peeing on it!! The corrosion and surface rust would seem to indicate it was left outside for some time. The carb shafts are even froze. It will be a fun project even if it isn't an exotic brand(like my Clinton Apache??).


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

guzzijohn said:


> I may paint it orange like the Bobcat as I still have some of that. I'm not worrying about finding parts as they all seem to be common bits. I'd just like to know the origin. The body seems good except for the floor plate-rusty from the nesting critters peeing on it!! The corrosion and surface rust would seem to indicate it was left outside for some time. The carb shafts are even froze. It will be a fun project even if it isn't an exotic brand(like my Clinton Apache??).


It's a Noma that was before Murray bought them out. You can very easily get the year that machine was made, off of the Tecumseh's numbers. On their older engine's, the serial number is the D.O.M. (for example serial 2246R would be first digit= year 1992, next 3 digits are the day of the year it was built, which would be 246th, the letter that follows that is the assembly line the engine was built). Now since they only use one digit for the year on the older engines with the serial number, you will have to look at characteristics of the engine/machine to determine which decade it is from, thing's like which style recoil was used, style fuel tank, style muffler, does it have electronic ignition or points. You can pretty easily determine which decade its from by looking closely, 70's engines have the earlier characteristics by the 80's they made changes in appearance as well as the 90's. The newer Tecumseh engines will have a tag on the engine with exact D.O.M. that engine you will most likely be looking for the serial number after the model number it will be on the very top of the shroud or on the side of the shroud on a plate riveted to the shroud, depending on what year it is. It appears to be an 80's machine to me so the serial will be up top. On the newer engine's if it's missing its tag (a sticker) or of the riveted tag popped off on the older one's than you pretty much out of luck, but that serial should be stamped right on top the shroud.
That machine is in really, really rough shape. I have got a lot of freebies over time, if it were me, I would take the engine off and whatever good parts that hold value are on that machine, including the tires and then I would get rid of the rest, because the rust on that is really bad, it's going to cost a decent penny on parts/supplies to make that machine look good again and a lot of time, for an old Noma in that shape, it's not worth it in my opinion. 
(The date of manufacture location and how to read and identify it should become a sticky, if it hasn't already, so this way people can quickly find out where and how to read the D.O.M. to figure out what year machine they have).
Ohh duhh you put the engine's serial on the first comment, 9248 so it's either a 1979 or a 1989 built on the 248th day, the machine serial 9271 makes sense, the engine will always be a month or two older as Tecumseh builds the engines and then ships them out to the machine manufacturers so the machine was built on the 271st day of 79 or 89 and then the engine which was made about a month earlier was installed. There ya go, you got your answer. If its a 79 the engine will have point's if its an 89 the engine will have electronic ignition, that's how you will know for sure.
9271


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay not a Murray thanks. It must be 89 as it is pointless. The rust isn't an issue for me as it is mostly surface. This like so many others had no paint primimg(cost effective right?) so finish peeled like so many Detroit cars. These must be quite common as the pix of many brands look similar. I'm a retired mechanic and need projects to keep me from wasting too much time on video games. I've culled my motorcycle herd down to three with the thought of "No more Project Bikes!!". It might not be worth much but I enjoy making dead machines go again. This gives me a blower herd of 3 too. 7/24 Simplicity, Bobcat 7,& Spirit 10/33.


----------

